# Al Faker



## 360twin (12/3/14)

My daughter brought this home from work today - a co-worker uses a Twisp and didn't like it, so she gave it to me to try (the juice, not the Twisp ). Quite refreshing.

Trouble is I can find absolutely nothing about it on the 'net. The only marking is a small 'Trans Speed Co. LTD' logo on the box, which also produced no hits. Has anyone come across this before?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (13/3/14)

The only SPEED I know can get you in big trouble with SANAP

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (13/3/14)

do they not make hooka tobacco ?


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (13/3/14)

correction the al fakher makes hooka tobacco


----------



## mohamed (13/3/14)

Hi yes iv seen those liquids at a tobacco store ..they do make hookah tobacco like twist says ..iv tasted a few sample flavours and seem to me all the flavours has hints of menthol in it and did not appeal to me .

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## shabbar (13/3/14)

johanct said:


> The only SPEED I know can get you in big trouble with SANAP



hahahaha , hilarious


----------



## 360twin (13/3/14)

Apparently a 'smoke' shop in Edenvale has these, as my daughter was told - probably a tobacco shop, but I'll go and have a look. Knowing that there is some dodgy juice around, I always like to find out about anything I intend to inhale - this has no batch number, expiry date, manufacturer ('cept for the above) or any identifying marks, so seems a bit suspect.

I just thought after writing the above; a couple of months ago I was burning all sorts of poisonous crap and inhaling it without much worry - why the big concern now?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ShaneW (13/3/14)

Al faker smoke juice... That doesn't sound dodgy at all

Reactions: Agree 3


----------

